# Warning!!



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

My good friend found out why it's not a good idea to constantly redline for a few weeks and race a rental car. That little Cavalier
threw a rod through block hard as hell. It's was hard trying to keep a straight face when I was with him when he towed it to the rental car place. His bs excuse was the oil light came on earlier and was bringing it in when the motor blew. Considering the 5" hole in the block, I'm not sure if he'll get off the hook. Just a bit of advice for some people out there rentals are not in the best shape, don't ignore the constant knocking sound


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Thats why you get that insurance. They cant tell you anything. A while back i was renting a car and it was automatic  

So i was racing it out, doing neutral drops, and constantly redlining. I broke something in the tranny and had to get it towed back to the rental place. I made this excuse about how i hit the gas to pass someone up and it didnt go into gear, i told them i feared for my life. They quickly gave me another car. haha.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

All I can say is "Jackass" Style.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I used to work at a car rental place. They get abused daily by the employees and you do not want one. I worked on the night shift (no bosses around) and let me tell you those poor things went through hell. I actually missed a curve and ran one into the ditch once while racing down a back road and had to be towed out. The next day I told (lied) the service manager that a small animal ran in front so I had to swerve. He knew I was lying, but somehow I didn't get fired.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Sounds like how we treated the delivery trucks at the auto parts store I used to work at. I once jumped a set of railroad tracks in one of them, a 92 Ford Ranger 5-speed. I got all four wheels up, and I actually floated off the seat. It was sweet.
I can't believe those trucks lasted as long as they did. They got Mobil 1, changed every 6000 miles. That Ranger had about 150K on it when a new kid they hired hit a tree with it.  (He used the animal excuse, too.) We also had a 92 S-10 with a 4.3, it had over 250K and was wicked fast. I once took out a small tree with it during a bad snowstorm, got pulled out of the snowbank and drove it back to the store.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

ford built trucks.. thats all i got to say.. that thats all they built.. they threw together the rest of the vehicles.. and had mazda do the rest.. as for rental cars.. and blowing them.. well.. they arnt nissans with a 7 grand red line.. they are chevys too.. so blah! Travis


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Hahaha!!! I saw them towing that Cavalier to the junkyard right by where I live. My friend got of the hook, too. He now is driving a Old's Aurora. It was the only car they had in.


----------



## nissanracer805 (Feb 9, 2003)

when i bought my sentra from the dealership(used) i decided to do a carfax report and found it to be a previous rental car


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Ouch, that hurts. But remeber, its a Nissan , no a Chevy


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

A friend of mine got an '01 Ford Excursion when he totalled his Mom's minivan last october....

It already had 350,000 kilometres on it. My family's two vehicles which we've had for 10 years don't even have that many kilometres COMBINED on them. Rental places and courtesy cars.. they're death on wheels I tell ya.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

in high school i knew this guy who rented a mustang for prom and was doing all sorts of burn outs with it. when he took it back the checked the tread and charged him $700 for new tires. i was like, hahahah ----> sucks to be you!


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Damn! Sucks to be him. Showing off doesn't come cheap.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

You know why that cavalier threw a rod?It's a Chevy!I have 190k of pizza delivery on my Frontier,and power shift it at the fuel cutoff all day with no problems!(try that with an S10-if you can even find one with 190k on the original 4 cyl engine!)I swear the damn thing is nearly indestructable.I know of a B12 5 spd Sentra that went 320k without a new clutch, a 95 pickup with 312k that only went through 1 auto trans(at 178k!) and is still on the original motor,and anothe Nissan truck that had 278k on it before it needed a clutch!I just got a 95 Sentra with 68k on it(for fuel economy)and am looking forward to another 200k+ miles of reliability.NOTHING beats a Nissan for reliability.NOTHING!


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

It being a Chevy was the first think I told him, they suck. My sisters 88 Cavalier and 90 Celebrity both threw rods. She never bought a Chevy afterwards, until her 90 Cutlass. 206K and still running strong(for a 4 cylinder)


----------

